# Brandy Head Observation/Testing hut East Devon



## Mark13 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi

Found this little gem with some great history a few weeks ago.
It started as an observation hut then was used to test gun sights on planes.

All i know about the place is on the plaque which i have photographed. Unfortunately i cant upload the hi-res
photo so i typed it all below. 
Interestingly it makes reference to Home Down airfield being East of this. I believe to be in the bottom photo.

It's location is here - http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1298962

I'll take more photos next time i go. Apologies for any typos.




























Brandy Head derives it's name from the smuggling activities which were once rife all along this coast.
Amongst the shipments of contraband were often kegs of brandy. The safest time to land the booty was 
at night, out of the sight of the customs men.

More recently however The Brandy Head Observation Hut was used in WW2 to test new aircraft-mounted
cannon and gun sights. This unobtrusive and small building holds a fascinating history that the Royal Air 
Forces (RAF) role in the second World War.

"Lyme Bay was already being used for weapons development before the Observation Hut was built.
During 7-8 May 1940, seven Lysanders belong to No 416 Army-Cooperation Flight left Hawkinge for
armament training lasting one month at Exeter. Using an air-firing practice range at Lyme Bay the 
flight dropped 533 bombs, fired 39,513 rounds while carrying out low level and high level dive bombing
exercises. The unit left for Cosford on 5 June 1940.

Local folklore reports that throughout training and attacks by enemy forces a number of aircraft crashed
or were shot down along the coast near Budleigh Salterton. One such enemy plane landed at Home Down,
just east of this Observation Hut. Home Down was the location of an emergency landing strip for RAF 
aircraft and was even served by its very own fire tender. The buildings have since been demolished.

Did you know that.....Local Otterton boys would sneak up at night and hide under hedges to watch the
aircraft strikes, many recount the near misses they encountered as rockets and cannons would miss their
seaward or land-based targets. Just imagine the noise!

WORLD WAR II WEAPONS TESTING

The gunnery research range here at Brandy Head was opened on 13 July 1940. Although based on a
standard hut, it's three bays were modified as a range observation post, with blast walls at the rear and
a viewing balcony looking seaward. The Exeter based Gunnery Research Unit, attached to Number 10
Group RAF, tested turret mounted guns as well as wing mounted cannons and latterly niose-mounted 
cannons. A number of different types pf targets including flags and mild-steel structures were placed out
in the bay. Aircraft, including Typhoons, Hurricanes and Spitfires, would fly over land from Exeter and 
over East Budleigh seawards to test their weapons. Later Redpath Brown Ltd built an armour plated 
target for use with cannon ammunition and placed it in the fields behind this hut to be used as a target.
From the Observation Hut point strikes made by the different aircraft on these targets could be observed.

Fromn June 1940 to July 1946 Exeter Airport was the most Important RAF station in the West Country
and played a part in many of the great World War II campaigns, from the Battle of Britain to the D-Day
landings. RAF Exeter's coat of arms consisted of a triangular castle with three towers (from the Arms of
Exeter) and two winged-arrows- one white and one black representing day and night operations.
The motto translated is: From Everlasting Watchfulness (Comes) Strength.

Local divers used to collect gun cases from the seabed when out scalloping, some of which were sold
on the beach at Ladram Bay. The cases were all individually engraved with details of the ammunition
being tested.

East Devon
An area of outstanding natural beauty.
A special Landscape
The countryside you see around you is so special it has been designated as an Area of Outstanding Natural
Beauty - Part of the same family of protected landscapes that includes National Parks.
The wonderful views have been shaped not only by the underlying geology but also by generations of
farmers. Today much of low Otter Valley area and the characteristic rolling farmland is part of the land 
pillaged by the Cliton Demon Estates and cared for by the tenant farmers.

The striking red cliffs of East Devon were formed over 315 million years ago during the triassic period.
Today they form part of Englands first natural World Heritage Site - the Jurassic Coast.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 2, 2011)

Really enjoyed reading that, Mark. Fab pics...and such an interesting piece of history.
Excellent first report. Cheers.


----------



## hydealfred (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice report there Mark13 - Military and geological history all in one place - my kind of post well done


----------

